# Harry keeps a VERY close eye on Tilly...



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh good mummy, she is home...just pop her on the sofa and I'll keep an eye out...









Ooook, I will just position myself...any change and I'll let ya know.









Um...Harry? Harry? HARRY??? 









Look lady, I'm not asleep...a ninja never sleeps!









See? Eyes WIDE open...I am on THE case!









Oh but the snoring and twitching really does suggest otherwise...I'll take over from here, sleep tight little ones!


----------



## Olddog (Mar 24, 2009)

Adorable. And great storyline.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

This is so sweet!


----------



## scottie (Oct 1, 2007)

Lovely photo's, especially the ninja ones


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Such good buds. I have no doubt that Harry would take good care.


----------



## KimZay (Dec 7, 2009)

Too cute!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

aaah, how sweet!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Harry is such a good little brother. Very sweet pics. Tilly sure looks glad to be home.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

That is so darn cute.......he's looking after her!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Loved the photos and the captions!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Harry you are such a good little brother....hope Tilly is ok.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Harry really does love his big sister. Very sweet pictures.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

such a precious pair...


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh so precious. Your captions are fantastic.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I love these two. What a beautiful relationship they have. I keep them both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh that Harry, he has my heart strings going. Get well soon Tilly. They are so very sweet together.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Absolutely darling! I'll scroll down and see if you got a diagnosis.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Great story line and cute photos.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I *hate** looking at your pictures because they make me fall even more in love with your beautiful dogs everytime I see them! They are just SO sweet and are so clearly best buds, always watching out for each other!



_*and by "hate", I mean REALLY, really, really LOOOOOoooOOOOve!_


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Harry does love his sister, doesn't he?


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

I just love your two!! And your captions were just so perfect!! Belly rubs across the pond to Tilly and Harry!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ohh,Harry,you such a love bug!!!!Tilly and mom so lucky to have you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Harry you sweet boy, you take such great care of your Tilly girl. We can all rest easy when you are watching over her.


----------



## GoldenFan (Dec 14, 2009)

BFFs rule!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Awwww....Harry must be so thrilled to have his big sister back


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Lovely photo's Emma it's like looking in a mirror she looks so much like my Daisy maybe next time we are in Yorkshire we can meet up i think if they were running up a head we would have a job to tell who was who


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Aww look at Tilly's smile in the last pic!!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Adorable photos of Tilly and Harry the protector.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

what a boy Harry is looking out for Tilly like that, he really is a great character. Hope Tilly is a bit perkier today


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Harry is so happy that Tilly is home! So sweet


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Great photos of to beauties


----------



## Cassie (Jan 27, 2010)

They are so sweet together! Hope the test results are what you are hoping for.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Looking at these pics of them made my screen go all fuzzy. They are so special.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

They are so sweet! And look at Tilly's little smile in that 3rd one--so cute!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

What a good brother to look after Tilly. Love seeing pictures and hearing about these two.


----------



## KissOfGold (Mar 23, 2010)

now those are the most adoreable faces and pic's in the world


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

That's adorable! Harry really loves his big sister!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful photos


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I love the smile on Tillys face under the "Um Harry" pic....they are best friends for sure.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Those made me Smile! Thanks! What a Pair...

I have been trying to fine "Harry's First Bark" movie...I can't find it...I think of that movie often and just start giggling...Just Love Tilly n Harry!  Thanks!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Those pictures are so very sweet!!! I just love your two!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Harry is funny sneaking up on tilly and get some snuggling.
they are both adorable.


----------

